# Older Shimanos



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have some older Shimanos from the early 2000s I believe. I think they might be sedonas but I am not sure. Anyway were these models any good back then or were they not fully developed? (they looking nothing like any shimano models today). If a picture would help I could probably put one up if needed


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

How do they look and function? Not too much has changed in those years. Do they have wooden or plastic handles.
Post a pic if you can.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ocean Master said:


> How do they look and function? Not too much has changed in those years. Do they have wooden or plastic handles.
> Post a pic if you can.


Handles are plastic, and function fairly well. If anything I would just need to re-grease them. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=shi...2Fboard%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D428816;800;600

Look very similar to this one. I got a 4k, 2k, and a 1k i believe


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Nothin' wrong with those...simple in design and a little smaller size than today's. Seem to hold up well.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

I cany tell which one you are talking about with that link..it shows 50 different shimanos


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

cajun creationz said:


> I cany tell which one you are talking about with that link..it shows 50 different shimanos


I believe they are the older shimano sadonas from the 2000s


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have 2 of them here that work like new. They have the grey plastic drag knob. Wrong picture...


----------

